# Brushing my Havanese



## dana_6855 (4 mo ago)

OK I need some serious help and advice here. My 6 1/2 month old Havanese hates being brushed ..has always hated being brushed. We use a slicker brush and she snarls and bites us and screams like she’s in pain. Meanwhile, our cat loves it and it causes no pain. If I use a plastic/rubber brush, she is better but still snarls and bites. This is a breed that needs to be groomed every day and I don’t know how we get around this. I read these posts about how you all take combs your to your Havanese and they’re fine with it. My dog would seriously bite my hand off if I tried that. I don’t know what to do here. We tried to give her positive reinforcement and treats, but it does nothing. We have also tried very small, limited sessions of brushing. And while I am on this string, asking for advice …when does potty training finally stick. House breaking has been a massive challenge.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

dana_6855 said:


> OK I need some serious help and advice here. My 6 1/2 month old Havanese hates being brushed ..has always hated being brushed. We use a slicker brush and she snarls and bites us and screams like she’s in pain. Meanwhile, our cat loves it and it causes no pain. If I use a plastic/rubber brush, she is better but still snarls and bites. This is a breed that needs to be groomed every day and I don’t know how we get around this. I read these posts about how you all take combs your to your Havanese and they’re fine with it. My dog would seriously bite my hand off if I tried that. I don’t know what to do here. We tried to give her positive reinforcement and treats, but it does nothing. We have also tried very small, limited sessions of brushing. And while I am on this string, asking for advice …when does potty training finally stick. House breaking has been a massive challenge.


Mia absolutely hated brushing until I got the Chris Christensen brass fusion brush. It has rounded pins so it doesnt pull and it also is anti static. This is perfect for everyday brushing IMO. I also have the Chris Christensen Ice slip brush, however Mia does not like it as much.

Fusion Oval Pin Brushes

Mia hates slicker brushes. I think they are dangerous…easy to scratch the skin.

Potty training takes patience and consistency. Make sure you do not give too much freedom until she is reliable. Every accident is a step backwards. Some dogs take longer than six months especially if given too much freedom too soon and accidents happen.


----------



## dana_6855 (4 mo ago)

mudpuppymama said:


> Mia absolutely hated brushing until I got the Chris Christensen brass fusion brush. It has rounded pins so it doesnt pull and it also is anti static. This is perfect for everyday brushing IMO. I also have the Chris Christensen Ice slip brush, however Mia does not like it as much.
> 
> Fusion Oval Pin Brushes
> 
> ...


Thank you!! I will give that brush a try!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My Molly also hates being brushed. I use two different approaches which have seemed to help. I found that smaller size grooming tools work better for her tolerance. I use a face and feet comb on her whole body. I also have a smaller size slicker that was labeled as "gentle" which doesn't seem to bother her. Grooming her on my lap works best. My second approach is to elevate her on a mat on top of the washing machine. Maybe it reminds her of being at her groomers and I can usually work on her well there, especially for things like cleaning her eyes or brushing her teeth. Another trick I learned from this forum and used on her as a puppy was to freeze a jar of baby food and let her lick it while I was grooming her. The distraction of the food kept her still while I was working on her. Good Luck.
P.S. Mudpuppymama's advice on the potty training was spot on!


----------



## dana_6855 (4 mo ago)

Molly120213 said:


> My Molly also hates being brushed. I use two different approaches which have seemed to help. I found that smaller size grooming tools work better for her tolerance. I use a face and feet comb on her whole body. I also have a smaller size slicker that was labeled as "gentle" which doesn't seem to bother her. Grooming her on my lap works best. My second approach is to elevate her on a mat on top of the washing machine. Maybe it reminds her of being at her groomers and I can usually work on her well there, especially for things like cleaning her eyes or brushing her teeth. Another trick I learned from this forum and used on her as a puppy was to freeze a jar of baby food and let her lick it while I was grooming her. The distraction of the food kept her still while I was working on her. Good Luck.
> P.S. Mudpuppymama's advice on the potty training was spot on!


Thank you I like the baby food idea. This dog has never been to the groomers …we’re too afraid she would bite someone and we would get sued!😬. We have been using our own clippers and trimming her ourselves. Oddly enough she doesn’t mind that as much as she does the brushing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dana_6855 said:


> Thank you I like the baby food idea. This dog has never been to the groomers …we’re too afraid she would bite someone and we would get sued!😬. We have been using our own clippers and trimming her ourselves. Oddly enough she doesn’t mind that as much as she does the brushing.


If she is THAT bad, I would put a soft cone muzzle on her until she learns that biting at people is just NOT acceptable behavior.


----------



## dana_6855 (4 mo ago)

Good advice. My hand has been the muzzle. She is strongly reprimanded when she does that. With this dog it has been a struggle since day one teaching her who is boss. We discovered the breeders put in zero work when they had her. Reading all of these posts I've come to realize she is not your average Havanese! Hindsight is 20/20... I would never purchase a puppy through a third party again. We went to the GA Dog Club, which had great reviews. Unfortunately we did not have a good experience.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I invested in a grooming table which is where all the grooming happens. I also would work on Mia near her dinner time when she was hungry and I would provide some tiny treats periodically throughout the grooming session. She eventually started to stand by the grooming table around dinner time waiting to be groomed! Well actually she was waiting for her treats, but I managed to get the grooming done which is what I cared about!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dana_6855 said:


> Good advice. My hand has been the muzzle. She is strongly reprimanded when she does that. With this dog it has been a struggle since day one teaching her who is boss. We discovered the breeders put in zero work when they had her. Reading all of these posts I've come to realize she is not your average Havanese! Hindsight is 20/20... I would never purchase a puppy through a third party again. We went to the GA Dog Club, which had great reviews. Unfortunately we did not have a good experience.


Ahhh, yes... I remember your previous posts now...


----------



## HavaneseMe (9 mo ago)

mudpuppymama said:


> Mia absolutely hated brushing until I got the Chris Christensen brass fusion brush. It has rounded pins so it doesnt pull and it also is anti static. This is perfect for everyday brushing IMO. I also have the Chris Christensen Ice slip brush, however Mia does not like it as much.


We bought the Chris Christiansen Ice Slip brush before we even picked up Ruffin. He gives us no problems with this and I groom him every day with it. Never tried the oval fusion brush, but I'm sure it would be equally as comfortable, but is also pretty expensive. We tried a soft small plastic cat slicker, and a very tiny, very soft metal pinned slicker we had from the past for our cats, and he truly hates both of them. I think slickers are overrated. Here is the link to the brush we use: https://www.amazon.com/Chris-Christ...ocphy=9003971&hvtargid=pla-607801189833&psc=1


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Fezzik isn't a fan of grooming either. I have found that he tolerates the Tangler Teezer brush. He will actually stay next to me on the couch while I use it. Now I can switch between it and a comb. He still hates having his tummy done and screams if he has a mat but I put him on the grooming table for 'serious' mats and grooming sessions.


----------



## dana_6855 (4 mo ago)

Thank you... great price. Just purchased! And yes, Lexi screams like we're killing her if we encounter a matt or try to use the slicker brush. Throw in the attempted bites and it's all quite stressful!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (5 mo ago)

morriscsps said:


> Fezzik isn't a fan of grooming either. I have found that he tolerates the Tangler Teezer brush. ns.


Sirena tolerates the Tangle Teezer brush better than anything else we have tried. It is gentle and does a good job.


----------



## Johanna (11 mo ago)

Those that use a Tangle Teezer... do you have the pet version or the human version? I don't know if there is a difference..


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I have the human version just because I saw it at Ulta.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseMe said:


> We bought the Chris Christiansen Ice Slip brush before we even picked up Ruffin. He gives us no problems with this and I groom him every day with it. Never tried the oval fusion brush, but I'm sure it would be equally as comfortable, but is also pretty expensive. We tried a soft small plastic cat slicker, and a very tiny, very soft metal pinned slicker we had from the past for our cats, and he truly hates both of them. I think slickers are overrated. Here is the link to the brush we use: https://www.amazon.com/Chris-Christ...ocphy=9003971&hvtargid=pla-607801189833&psc=1


I like the Ice Slip better too, and I have both. It may depend on the texture of the hair or just personal preference...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dana_6855 said:


> Thank you... great price. Just purchased! And yes, Lexi screams like we're killing her if we encounter a matt or try to use the slicker brush. Throw in the attempted bites and it's all quite stressful!


You really can't remove a mat by brushing it. You need to hold the mat between the skin and the mat, and very gently pick away at it from the outside edge with your tool of choice. SOME people can do this with a slicker, I've never found a good way to do this. I use a single tine of a comb, after soaking the mat in Ice on Ice.


----------



## gabbygool (Oct 27, 2021)

Changing tools can definitely help. Many young pups generally find slicker brushes to be aversive IMHO. If you are able to familiarize yourself with some counter conditioning/desensitization protocols, you might be able to help your pup feel a bit more positive about grooming time. For me it was always trying to find a balance between being firm and using R+/LIMA methods. 

I think kikopup on youtube has some good videos on it. 





It is going to be harder because she is already 6 months and having a pretty extreme aversive reaction to it, so it might be worthwhile to consult a trainer or behaviorist if the biting doesn't stop.

This is probably last resort but be easier for her to cope with being brushed if you get her trimmed short as sort of a reset on her coat so you can basically retrain handling from ground zero. She wont havr any serious mats to deal with either and you can take your time. Just a consideration. Her fur should grow back. 

I also think muzzle training her is fine while you are working on this to protect your hands.


----------



## gabbygool (Oct 27, 2021)

Also just to clarify, by trim short i meant clipping short, esp since you said she doesn't mind the process. 

Here's another vid I found helpful while I was working with Enzo (granted he has never ever tried to bite me or even threatened to do so. He's a bit of a pushover and I'm a little too nice)

This video uses a dremel but it works for combs too, and most tools:






One critique though, I would prefer waiting for dog to offer eye contact after looking at the treat hand rather than just looking at the treat hand, but it doesn't matter much. I believe kikopup covers this technique in one of her videos too but there are so many on her channel I'd have to look through it to find the right one.

Other things to try: 
-ALWAYS groom at the same time of day (if you do multiple times a day, thats fine, just make them the same)
-Groom her in the same spot daily. I suggest changing the place you are grooming her now to change things up. This can help immensely.
-Groom her on a table, washer/dryer, raised surface, etc
-Use a lickimat with PB or wet dog food etc spread on it and frozen, hung up, while grooming (caution: this can cause the dog to strongly dislike the treats given and completely refuse them if they have a serious problem with the handling and grooming process)
-Use high value treats that she _only_ gets during grooming. You can alternate but she needs to know that she must be groomed to get the high value stuff she likes. Meaty and cheesy things should work best. (like boiled chicken and string cheese, not baked treats)
-Make the sessions as short as you need to until shes more comfortable with the process, even if it's just a minute at first. You need her to stay "under threshold" for the entire process if she is going to progress. 

IMO if she's biting hard enough to think you might get sued by a groomer, this may still be best resolved with a trainer. You will want to use a trainer that subscribes to postivie reinforcement/LIMA principals. 

To me her issues seem more related to being undersocialized to handling during the early life stages, it's a shame when that happens and it is definitely the kennel/breeder's fault.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

gabbygool said:


> To me her issues seem more related to being undersocialized to handling during the early life stages, it's a shame when that happens and it is definitely the kennel/breeder's fault.


I agree with everything you posted EXCEPT for this!!! I know WAY too many 6 month old puppies who have come from good breeders and properly handled and socialized, who then go home to their new homes, and the new families do not follow through properly (sometimes with the best of intentions but lack of knowledge) who TOTALLY pull the wool over on them and turn into TOTAL brats about grooming. Havanese are VERY smart, and as a result can become very manipulative if it works to their benefit. They do what works. 

I would not, for sure, "blame the breeder" in a case like this. A 10-12 week old puppy simply doesn't have enough coat to have needed much of any "grooming" by the time they go home. CERTAINLY anything does will be more like "stroking" with a brush or comb, because for sure they will not have enough coat to have developed even the TINIEST amount of matting by that point.


----------



## gabbygool (Oct 27, 2021)

krandall said:


> I agree with everything you posted EXCEPT for this!!! I know WAY too many 6 month old puppies who have come from good breeders and properly handled and socialized, who then go home to their new homes, and the new families do not follow through properly (sometimes with the best of intentions but lack of knowledge) who TOTALLY pull the wool over on them and turn into TOTAL brats about grooming. Havanese are VERY smart, and as a result can become very manipulative if it works to their benefit. They do what works.
> 
> I would not, for sure, "blame the breeder" in a case like this. A 10-12 week old puppy simply doesn't have enough coat to have needed much of any "grooming" by the time they go home. CERTAINLY anything does will be more like "stroking" with a brush or comb, because for sure they will not have enough coat to have developed even the TINIEST amount of matting by that point.


Good to know! My bad!!! my newbie is showing 🙈🙈


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

gabbygool said:


> Good to know! My bad!!! my newbie is showing 🙈🙈



I have a certain ADORABLE puppy I bred who is on this forum. He had been the EASIEST puppy to clip nails cooperatively. I sent him home expecting that to continue. He was visiting me with his new mom, and she admitted that she was having "trouble" clipping his nails, so I offered to do them while they were at my house. He gave ME no trouble at all. He was playing her. 

It's HARD when you aren't experienced! I had a REALLY hard time clipping Kodi's nails in the beginning, because he was my first puppy and I was nervous about it. Now I can wrangle just about any puppy, because I know how to stay calm and confident and keep THEM calm.


----------



## gabbygool (Oct 27, 2021)

krandall said:


> I have a certain ADORABLE puppy I bred who is on this forum. He had been the EASIEST puppy to clip nails cooperatively. I sent him home expecting that to continue. He was visiting me with his new mom, and she admitted that she was having "trouble" clipping his nails, so I offered to do them while they were at my house. He gave ME no trouble at all. He was playing her.


Oh no! That's pretty funny though. they can be so bratty for such sweet dogs.


----------



## Hsin (8 mo ago)

Thanks for recommending this brush. I bought it and brushing is so much easier. Sequoia tolerates the slicker but in short sessions. This brush didn’t seem to bother her at all! Sometimes I get stuck insisting we do things one way when it just takes one little change!



mudpuppymama said:


> Mia absolutely hated brushing until I got the Chris Christensen brass fusion brush. It has rounded pins so it doesnt pull and it also is anti static. This is perfect for everyday brushing IMO. I also have the Chris Christensen Ice slip brush, however Mia does not like it as much.
> 
> Fusion Oval Pin Brushes
> 
> ...


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Hsin said:


> Thanks for recommending this brush. I bought it and brushing is so much easier. Sequoia tolerates the slicker but in short sessions. This brush didn’t seem to bother her at all! Sometimes I get stuck insisting we do things one way when it just takes one little change!


That’s wonderful. Mia loves this brush too. It was definitely a turning point in getting her to like grooming!


----------



## dana_6855 (4 mo ago)

Thank you for all of the advice! I have actually gone back to the rubber cat brush we had while I’m waiting for the Tangler teaser to arrive. Today I bathed and brushed her… no issues no bites! I took one of her favorite chew sticks and put it on my lap and she was so obsessed with that nothing bothered her. So the food diversion is a great idea. She does better if she’s in my lap when I groom her. Also, I don’t know if anyone has ever tried the Chi oatmeal conditioner for dogs but it’s amazing! Gentle on her skin and her fur is silky, smooth, and it smells so good I wish they made it for people.!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I didn't notice in the post - do you keep him in a long coat or clipped short? I know you said that he didn't mind the clippers as much.

If you do keep him longer, I would suggest possibly clipping him short for a while (it will grow back!) and work on combing/ brushing with it being short until he gets better with it. 

Perry is in a puppy cut because we both prefer it. He doesn't hate being groomed but it's not his favorite thing and I'm not a big fan either  but he does have major problems allowing me to comb his front legs - especially after his surgery getting him to a point where he didn't scream OR bite the comb when doing his left leg has been a challenge. I have worked on it by keeping his legs very short and then slowing working on desensitizing him to the comb on his leg/ foot. 

I spent many days just holding the comb (on it's side so that the tines weren't even touching him) against his leg and feeding him treats while I did that. Then I would do the same moving the comb around... then I would do it and turn the comb so that the teeth just touched him (not combing) then small strokes, etc. I could do it that slowly because you don't have to comb a very short coat as often so I could take the time without it matting (though I will admit that we did still have mats at one grooming visit after it had grown out for a month or so.)

He's still not great and it's still a work in progress - especially when it's gotten longer - and i do still have to do that leg in short spurts (a quick swipe then work on another area then back to it) but he's stopped biting at the comb.

I see that you got a brush/ comb that seems to work better - try lightly brushing/ combing him while someone else continually feeds him treats (It's much harder to do when you're holding him with one hand, brushing with the other AND trying to treat!)


----------

